# My new driftwood layout



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

My new layout........
*Aquarium:*120/60/50cm OW- 360 lts
*Lighting:*4x54W 965 + 1x54W 840
*Substrate:*Penac W i P, Touramiline BC, Clear Super, Bacter 100,Power sand,Amazonia,Amazonia II
*Ferts & CO2:*Bright K,Green bacter +co2 system (bottle 3kg)
*Filtration:*Tetratec1200+skimmer
*Plants:*
Nymphaea lotus
Rotala wallichii
Microsorium sp.philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Valisneria nana 
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, I really like it!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your driftwood looks great and the layout is awesome. It's a beauty!

-Dave


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

nice with all the pictures. You can really see, how big a difference all the small foreground stones makes.

Awesome tank. nice work with the driftwood.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Your scape is beautiful! The combination of driftwood and stone is excellent.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

i love those driftwood pieces, if only some of our places would get driftwood that looked like that....


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments
Uptade............


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice tank! Do you know what the name of the plant that is hanging on the driftwood sticking out of the water is?


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

chunkylover817 said:


> nice tank! Do you know what the name of the plant that is hanging on the driftwood sticking out of the water is?


This is Ficus pumila.
Uptade:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey this looks really nice. I like those little stones in the foreground too. So that _Ficus_ is rooted right in the water? That is curious I wouldn't have expected that plant to grow like that.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

It is filling in very nicely


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Great layout with the driftwood and rock. Where do you get your driftwood from?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

Love the tank. You have done a great job. Love the plant climbing out of the water.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful layout!


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

mudboots said:


> Where do you get your driftwood from?


Driftwood is ada.
Final photo


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

very inspiring. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a great looking tank!


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 10, 2009)

You have done a great job.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chef (Jul 28, 2009)

great looking setup.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow DW is amazing. =D


----------

